#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-30
<Wiky> !!!!!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-07-31
<JackYu> ypwong, hi, did you send out today's agenda?
<ypwong> JackYu, yes
<ypwong> JackYu, did you got it?
<JackYu> not yet...
<JackYu> ok, got
<FJKong> hi
<smartboyhw> ypwong: How did Alpha 2 go? Happy7
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> Hey JackYu, how is Alpha 2?
<Wiky> e...
<ypwong> smartboyhw, need to find out the langpack schedule
<ypwong> smartboyhw, it's still not up-to-date
<ypwong> are you back?
<smartboyhw> yes
<smartboyhw> langpack?
<smartboyhw> Contact dpm
<JackYu> smartboyhw, Alpha 2 has been released.
<JackYu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Alpha2/
<smartboyhw> JackYu: I mean, no problems with testing or releasing during the week right?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yep:)
<JackYu> you were in the holiday last week?
<smartboyhw> JackYu: 3 weeks to England for study tour
<JackYu> that's great! study or tour?
<smartboyhw> "study tour"
<JackYu> :)
<ypwong> 三周過得好快呢
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-01
<mr_ksco> 新人。。。
<wiiiky> I help you 是不是就是ihu
<JackYu> 是的，是youker-assistant的前身
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-02
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu I think you better ask the Ubuntu Release Team to add upgrade tests for UbuntuKylin in the ISO QA Tracker
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks. you mean upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, yeah
<JackYu> smartboyhw, good suggestion. I did a UbuntuKylin upgrade test this Monday, and it success.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, good. Tell the Ubuntu Release Team to add it for you.
<smartboyhw> In the ISO QA Tracker
<JackYu> Can't we add a testcase to do this?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you need to add a testsuite.
<smartboyhw> And actually, a whole new product
<smartboyhw> JackYu, we have testcases already
<JackYu> smartboyhw, ok , could you provide a example link?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, erm, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/299/builds/49553/testcases
<smartboyhw> The "Upgrade Lubuntu i386" is a product
<smartboyhw> Not a testsuite or testcase
<JackYu> smartboyhw, good, I see, thanks.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong BTW we finally got UbuntuKylin into Testdrive!
<ypwong> smartboyhw, awesome i planned to submit patch for that but, well, too many things on my plate
<smartboyhw> And on that note, can you guys translate that for me?
<smartboyhw> I mean, testdrive
<ypwong> translate what?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you know, Testdrive
<smartboyhw> https://translations.launchpad.net/testdrive
<ypwong> translate the whole thing?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yeah:P
<smartboyhw> 148 strings, not too many
<ypwong> not too few either :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yeah
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you do know cangjie or quick right?
<ypwong> no
<smartboyhw> ypwong, oy?
<smartboyhw> I thought you do know,,
<ypwong> i use pinyin or cantonese
<smartboyhw> Well maybe I should do the Chinese (Traditional) one then
<JackYu> maybe our Trans group could do the trans.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, tell the Trans group, yeah:)
<JackYu> sure:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-30
<pishuilu> happyaron：default-settings包导致生成daily镜像报错呀，应该是os-release导致的问题，生成镜像的日志地址：https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180935674/buildlog_ubuntu_utopic_amd64_ubuntukylin_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
<JackYu> happyaron, 搞定了告诉我一下，我们rebuild，然后还要QA...
<happyaron> JackYu: 欧洲现在半夜一点，估计都睡了
<JackYu> happyaron, 额。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-07-31
<JackYu> ypwong, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks
<ypwong> need to wait for ubuntu guys wake up
<ypwong> 今晚誰会测 alpha 2?
<ypwong> image 已经出来了
<ypwong> JackYu, 有 release notes 吗？
<Laney> guys, sorry for speaking english but I'm wondering if we can have testing results / 'ready' on the alpha 2 candidates
<Laney> FJKong: happyaron: maybe one of you knows?
<JackYu> ypwong, release note写了一点，但升级内容不多，就不用了。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-01
<FJKong> Laney:sorry,  what is that? I am confusing
<Laney> FJKong: Utopic Alpha 2, but it's done - never mind
<FJKong> Laney: ah, got
<Laney> FJKong: do you have release notes that I should link to?
<FJKong> Laney: not yet
<Laney> FJKong: I need to send the mail
<FJKong> Laney: ok
<Laney> FJKong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/1410-alpha-2-ReleaseNote looks right, yes?
<Laney> you can still update it
<FJKong> Laney: Thanks so much for reminding
<Laney> np
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-02
<happyaron> Laney: I don't know, is it still relevant?
<Laney> finished now
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-07-27
<ypwong> happyaro1, what change?
<Linxinyu> 这里有多少人
<Clydelin> hello
<jyfn91> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-07-31
<jykylin91> Hello?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-07-31
<Kyle7> dd
